# Need advice on how much to bid to haul snow



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't know what to charge to haul snow away do I charge by yard or by snow fall? Thinking of using a truck and dump trailer if need me to buy the trailer it doesn't matter just want to get an idea if what to charge thanks


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

By the hour per piece of equipment. 
As far as calculating cost per hour of each piece of equipment being utilized we offer a CD they calculate cost per hour based on your equipment cost use rates and overhead of your company. It's called, " know why you charge what you charge "
Check it out WWW.profits are us.com


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

As said above by the piece of equipment. We charge 90.00 per hour for a skid loader and $90.00 per hour of a truck. Around here not much call for snow hauling until about February.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Snowman789;2059931 said:


> I don't know what to charge to haul snow away do I charge by yard or by snow fall? Thinking of using a truck and dump trailer if need me to buy the trailer it doesn't matter just want to get an idea if what to charge thanks


I would look at subbing a dump truck I would hate to have to tow a trailer after storms because people are still driving around like idiots. But it would take longer so you would make more i guess too.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

This lot is a every snow event it will need to be cleared its a little lot that will take me like 15 to 25 minutes with a skidsteer he was looking for a bundle price to do it and it a 15 by 30ft lot which won't equal much snow so just wondering


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Calculate how long you think it will take you to get the entire job done at the hourly rate and then give him that price


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

6" snowfall is only 8 yards of snow on that lot.No place to stack? Seems like a lot of work for whats essentially a small driveway.I charge a 4 hr min unless I'm feeling a little charitable toward my best accounts.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

It to small of a lot to pile anywhere they need ever bit of room


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where are you going to put the snow. Some towns, states regulate were you can dump snow.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mine does not


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What state ya in? Most guys I no get at least 4 hr minimum, 100 per hour per pice of equipment.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mn as far as I've been told im good and iii that for skid and dump trailer?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

If you charge a 4 hour minimum the guy will be paying $800 for a storm? (Thats just as an example)

How are you going to plow this place? Are you going to plow normally during the storm and then haul away after? Are you going to do nothing during the storm and then just load directly into the trailer to haul?

Seems like a bad lot. Have a google maps shot of it?


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

That's a little to much to charge I was thinking 80 a snowfall with skid steer and haul away it's for a guy that has us for other work we do for him so I wanna make it right and it isn't to big of a hassel I will get one in a bit


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

So you would only do it at the end of the storm? No actual plowing during the storm? 

How long is it going to take you to bring the skid there, load trailer, dump it, return and then bring the skid back to the shop? To me $80 seems like you might as well pay him to haul his snow. Im all for being nice to people you know but if its going to take 3 hours and you charge 80 you're barely covering expenses if you break them down.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

It's 2 minutes from my shop with driving the skid and it'll take not much time to load and dump


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

80 to remove snow from a lot? Seriously?... It's worth triple to quadruple that.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't bundle. Do the plow on the cheap side and up the price of the load and haul some. I pay $80/hour/truck and $100/hour on a loader that I contract to haul, no minimum, as long as I call early enough to get in on that nights run. If not there is a call out charge. My hauler has 3 dump trucks and they move like a drill team.

Can a dump trailer hold as much as a dump truck? For comparative pricing? Just wondering


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Depends on the dump truck box most likely no but I'd get a 16 ft trailer so close enough for me


----------

